# My last Halloween.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

As I'm sure most that know me have noticed, I really haven't been doing much for the past couple of years. Well it's time.

Been haunting for over 20yrs and have loved most of it. The last couple of years have not been so good. 
The kids in our area have been getting older and more destructive. This in turn has taken quite a toll on my drive and excitement. I just can't keep up with how quickly they can wreck my yard so I've decided to call it and part ways.

It has been great to see the tots come and enjoy my display. The screams and nervous laughter has been amazing. 

I'll still hang around here and watch everyones progress but likely won't be providing much more than encouragement.

It's been a good run.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, WC, but you're absolutely right - it's been a good run.

Having to deal with someone bent on being destructive can really take the joy out of any celebration. We avoid that problem by putting nothing out early other than the fence and items on the roof. We've also added indoor items viewable from the street such as the projections and flying crank ghost in front of upstairs windows that signal the beginning of the season without our having to worry about vandalism or weather. That's always an option even if you do nothing in your yard and driveway.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah that is my deterrent as well. I took the whole day off this year and set everything up (about 5 hours) and then took it all down the same night. I saw some cars driving back slow like they thought "I'm coming back to steal that stuff".


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This makes me sad. We count ourselves as very fortunate in that we've never had any theft or vandalism. Granted we don't put anything of value out until Halloween day but even our fence, columns, gargoyles and the haunt structure itself has gone untouched. I can't say that I blame you but it sucks that a few idiots ruin the experience for so many others that really enjoy it. Maybe take a year off and the bug will bite again.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I can completely understand the frustration of having things stolen. We have even lost a few things with our fundraiser and when your only motivation is to bring enjoyment with all your hard work the jerks that spoil it really hurt. Never say never Wildcat - you may get the urge with a bit of time off. Things change. Just make sure you drop by to say Hi!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wildcat but can understand. This year I was wondering if some of my stuff would "walk away" but all the kids that go by would tell me how but they enjoy my yard. So I hope with that they will not take it or destroy what I put up.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:That is such sad news Wildcat, very sad. I can understand it though, we haunters put so much hard work (blood, sweat, and tears) into our haunts, and if it was being destroyed every year, I may be discouraged as well and throw in my hat.... I wish things would change for you, but you have to do what makes you happy and fulfills you. Being torn down by senseless vandalism each year has got to be soul-ripping. 

There are other ways to stay Halloweenie, please stay in touch with your forum family.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sad news but I understand. Please keep posting to "out for a drive with the family" though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind replies.
I'll still be around and yes I'll keep posting pics. lol


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

That stinks- maybe you could find a situation like I have. No one climbs my hill to even trick or treat (I live in a rural area). So, I asked the people who own the one room schoolhouse in the village a half mile away if I could do a haunt inside (it's 20 x 25 inside). It is a lockable space and for the couple of weeks before and after I have sole access (my own lock). I have been doing this for 4 years now and everyone thinks it's great. My props are safe from vandals and I can store the panels right at the schoolhouse in a storage area at the back of it. I do have to schlep my props to and from, but for me a small price to pay for the thrill of celebrating Halloween.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Wildcat, but I may be joining you shortly. I just can't physically do it much longer. And the guilt trips I used to use on the kids just aren't working anymore. I guess you can only show your son the stretch makes on your belly you got from carrying him so long before it looses its scare factor. I saw on Craig's list a post about someone losing a zombie prop. The poster asked if someone saw it on Halloween night please give him a call. I wonder if he ever got it back. Sucks.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I feel your pain Wildcat. I actually gave up the ghost (no pun intended) a few years ago. Life just got in the way, and we don't get enough traffic on Halloween for me to want to get back into it. I still enjoy it - particularly the tech stuff - and still check in here now and again, but just haven't been able to muster the gumption to do any decorating. Thinking about selling a bunch of my stuff to clean out my barn. Kinda makes me sad, but I know I can always enjoy it vicariously through this forum.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We should all move into the same neighborhood together ... where everyone decorates and appreciates each others efforts. People would come from all over to ToT there.

And then I woke up.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You know, I was thinking, maybe you could keep a foot in the Halloween pool by projecting scary images in your windows or having scenes in your windows with appropriate lighting


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I understand how you feel Wildcat, I went through the same thing many years back, and like you, I laid off for a few years. Eventually, the older, more destructive kids stopped coming around for TOTing, so it made it fun to decorate for an appreciative crowd again.
I had many, now adults, come through or around who had been through when they were kids.
All in all though, we, as a culture, seem to have accepted a more and more destructive and abusive behavior as the "norm" and for many, confronting those destructive or abusive individuals is "politically incorrect". Writing it off to "kids will be kids", that part of our culture needs to change.


----------

